# green heads



## armison89 (Dec 3, 2010)

i was wondering when they lose the green color on theyre heads?


----------



## tora (Dec 4, 2010)

It varies, a lot. It can be from like 3 months to 8 months, and even then that's just an average.


----------



## Toby_H (Dec 4, 2010)

Usually it's a lot closer to the 3 month mark...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Mines around 4 1/2 months and recently I've noticed that there is no green, I don't really remember it fading it felt like one day it was just gone...


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 5, 2010)

if you took your young tegus when they are at a year or over a year old and had the sun shine across their heads, you will see that the green head is actually still there, but just in irridescence


----------



## Toby_H (Dec 5, 2010)

Kingwolf26 said:


> if you took your young tegus when they are at a year or over a year old and had the sun shine across their heads, you will see that the green head is actually still there, but just in irridescence



During my Tegus first summer he spent a lot of time outside in a 300 gal rubbermaid tub and I never noticed an irridescent green sheen on his head...


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 5, 2010)

you have to notice it in the shine. if it has a dark head you wont see it, sorry. i see it on my extreme, because his head is almost all bright


----------

